# Pagtuunan ng pansin



## apsicle

Hi guys! I need your help to translate this sentence in English. 

*May mga bagay tayong dapat isantabi muna para sa mga bagay na dapat unahin at kailangang pagtuunan ng pansin. *

My translation is this: (don't know if this sounds okay. )
*There are things that we need to let go first and focus on much more important one. *

Any inputs will be highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## niernier

My try:

*There are things that we need to lay aside for things that should have priority and focus.*


----------



## apsicle

Thanks for that!


----------

